# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Lynching in Sialkot, Pakistan

## Endurer

I am at a loss of words today. This has left me reeling to a point that I feel ashamed today to associate myself with Pakistan because the perpetrators of this barbaric act also happen to be Pakistanis. Below is the footage of the crime carried out by a violent mob in presence of police officers in light of the day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f44aYygBHdI



> Sialkot district police chief Waqar Chauhan, eight other policemen and hundreds of people watched the lynching. The video aired by news channels showed that the youths were hit repeatedly by some men. The mob later hung the bodies of the brothers upside down in a square. According to a First Information Report filed by the police, the brothers were going to meet their relatives in Buttar village when some people caught them and accused them of being robbers. In a brazen display of mob justice, they tortured the brothers, killed them and then hung their bodies and tried to burn them. The family of the youths has demanded justice and stern legal action against police officials who failed to rescue the brothers. The family said the youths were killed in the wake of a dispute over a cricket match they played some time ago. The deputy commissioner of Sialkot said a charged mob killed the two brothers for injuring four people in a dispute over a cricket match.


These two innocent brothers of age 17 and 15 (one of whom was a Hafiz of Quran) were brutally beaten and killed in presence of police officers, hanged infront of a police station, and their hanging dead bodies were beaten again. These innocent brothers were observing their fast.

I cannot even begin to imagine the pain and suffering they endured, and it crushes my heart to think of their parents who are now going through this terrible ordeal of... Who should I look forward to now? it's obvious the law enforcement agencies cannot protect us, the political elite is corrupt, there is a natural disaster sweeping through this country, the terrorists are killing us from all directions, even God seems to have left us for the dead. 

The Pakistani's I know of don't condone any of this, they value human life, they're tolerant, and above all, they have fear of God in their hearts and minds. It's unfortunate that this majority that I am a part of is being represented by a breed of animals who happen to be in the minority. What can we do about it? Kill them all? Is revolution and violence the answer to all? I have so many doubts, so many questions. It feels like I was killed by that mob too, along with the rest of the aforementioned majority. It feels as if there is no hope left and we must abandon ship at once and for all. It feels as if the rest of the world thinks I was a part of this mob. 

May their souls rest in peace forever till eternity and beyond - Ameen.

----------


## heman

no comments

----------


## Tulip

Awful! 
I wish those guys beating the two should be beaten to death like this themselves along the policemen standing there. 

May Allah grant jannah to the innocent souls. Aameen! And I also pray that all the people behind this horrible act should rot all their life and after death!

PS. Guess the video has been removed from youtube and I can't see that.

----------


## sikandar107

I can only say this inhumane and insane.  We must all condemn it !! It hurts.

----------


## Tulip

True that Sikandar. Chief justice has taken notice few days before now let's see what happens.

----------


## sikandar107

Tulip baat ab Chief Justice ke notice lene ki nahin hai.  Baat ye hai ke sarr-e-aam do innocent ko maar diya gaya aur hum sab khamosh dekhte rahe.  Ye hamare yahan bhi hota hai.  Lekin main ye sochta hun ke ye sirf hum logon ke yahan hi kyun hota hai???  Hum sab itne khudgarz aur bechare kyun ho gaye hain akhir.

----------


## Tulip

You are right Sikandar. Main bhi yahi soch rahi thi k hamarey ird gird dekhne main tou sab aik jese insaan hain par shayad hum ab insaanon k beech kam aur wehshi janwaron k beech ziyada reh rahey hain, jo mouqa miltay hi apna asal roop dikha detey hain. Aur rahi baat k hamarey haan aisa ziyada kyun dekhne ko mill raha hai, wo isliye k hamare haan qanoon bas naam ka reh gaya hai. Aise janwaron ko baandh key rakhne se ye  kuch control main rehtey hain. Wohi Pakistani, wohi Indian, wohi Philippinos bahir kisi mulk mein ja key aise kabhi nahi kartey, because they know they will pay for every single thing there. Aap Dubai ka misaal le lo, sou tarah k log saath aman se reh rahey hain wahan, rules k mutabiq road bhi cross karengey n drive bhi kareingey. Wahan unhein ye janwaron walla roop kyun nahi dikhane ka mann karta? udher aqal ajati hai? aur yahan pata hai k escape asan hai tou yahan jungli bheriye hain sab!

----------


## sikandar107

haan Tulip.  Nahin hum sabka khoon bhi paani ho gaya hai.  Dhaddale se sab kuchh hota hai aur eik soonapan hamare chehre pe hota hai.  Hum sochate hain ke chhodo hamein kyun padna iss pachade mein.  Nahin Tulip ye sirf dekhne mein insaan hote hain hamari tarah.  Lekin ye insaan nahin hote.  I am just speechless !!

----------


## Tulip

Hmmm.... 
I just hope apki us poem ki tarah "wo subha kabhi to aaye" hamari zindagi main, kahin yehi sab hi dekhtey ka jana pare yahan se.

----------


## sikandar107

> Hmmm.... 
> I just hope apki us poem ki tarah "wo subha kabhi to aaye" hamari zindagi main, kahin yehi sab hi dekhtey ka jana pare yahan se.


aah... Tulip ... your this reply made me emotional.  You are the first person who cud feel the real touch of that song.  Salute to you !!  Aur logon ne isse sirf eik song ki tarahi hi suna hai ab tak.

----------


## Tulip

Really? But I guess as we are suffering right now so all of us should understand it well!

----------


## sikandar107

Ameen - I hope so !!

----------


## Tulip

Sum ameen and me too.

----------


## Tulip

*Mugheez and Muneeb
*[ATTACH]1675.vB[/ATTACH]

----------


## Tulip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRhi4...yer_embedded#!

----------


## sikandar107

Justice shud prevail.  They shud not get the bail.

----------


## Tulip

Let's just hope and pray for that.

----------

